# Panamera S winter detail by Street Dreams



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Panamera in for a winter preparation detail, exterior only

This is a quick write up, limited time to work on the car so only the basic pictures were taken before and after










Sonax FE on the wheels, sprayed on dry, left for 10 minutes and then rinsed off with a pressure washer. During the pre-foam later I went over the wheels quickly with an EZ detail brush for the inner barrels and a boars hair + swissvax brush for the face just to agitate any left over brake dust to make sure they were squeaky clean. Sonax and a pressure washer got them to about 95% without any agitation, this still amazes me

Tires scrubbed clean with OPC 3:1 same as the wheel wells. I use another EZ brush for the wheel wells



















Body was rinsed at high pressure and then foamed using a mixture of citrus shampoo and OPC, foam was left to dwell for a few minutes while I re-tidied up the wheels using the foam itself and then the whole car was rinsed again before the 2 bucket wash. Citrus soap was used here to aid in removing any prior wax or sealant, the car was beading from the initial rinse. After the foam and wash Iron Cut was used to decontaminate the finish, after this step there was no need to clay the car as it was already "silky smooth" :thumb:









Light dirt and debris dripping to the ground, this is why we use foam cannons in the first place










Process for rest of detail:

Paint gently polished using Werkstat prime acrylic, excellent for metallic silvers and whites
IPA wipe down
Wolfs Body Wrap applied to paint, wheels doorjambs
All trim dressed with Wolfs Trim Guard
Exhaust polished using Blackfire heavy cut metal compound and then fine cut metal polish
Tires dressed uisng Einzett Vinyl and Rubber, yes it works great on tires as well

Finished photos




























Sun shots














































Thanks for looking~

All the best,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Brilliant work as always Dave :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing Dave, love the 1M in the background too!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Looks amazing Dave, love the 1M in the background too!


Thats my car :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Loving the work, nice pair of cars there and a lovely sunny winters day.


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice car! Nice M1 as well

The area you live in looks pristine and gorgeous as well! very jealous.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks superb as usual, more write-ups please:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Turned really good , super job Dave :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats a really nice shade of colour, looks nice a glossy with good depth acheived.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats lovely that detail, and the car looks stunning in the pictures, i really like the colour plus the shape of those.

Very good detail there, many thanks for posting and taking the time to post.

Have a great chritmas from me.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job Dave :thumb: Didn't you used to have a Brilliant Black Audi 

Mario *


----------

